# اللغة العربية



## samehnour (9 أغسطس 2006)

اللغة العربية هي لغة القرآن واللغة التي كان يتحدث بها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بالإضافة إلى أنها لغتنا. ومن العجيب أن نجد البعض يتبرأ من اللغة العربية ويحاول استعمال العامية أو اللغات الأجنبية. فمثلا قد يحدث أن تتصل تلفونيا بإحدى مدارس اللغات فتجد من يرد من الجانب الآخر قائلا
Good Morning
ما معنى الرد بالإنجليزية بينما كل الطلبة والمدرسين وأولياء الأمور مصريين (أو عرب)؟ الطريف أنك لو حاولت أن ترد بالإنجليزية فقد تفاجأ بأن من ترد عليك بدأت ترتبك لأنها غير مستعدة للتحدث بالإنجليزية. ما معنى أن تحدثني بلغة أجنبية بدون سبب؟ هل هذا دليل على درايتك بهذه اللغة؟ هل هذا دليل على أن هذه المدرسة متميزة؟ هل هناك من يلقي التحية على أهله في المنزل بالإنجليزية؟ 
أعتقد أن أنسب رد على ذلك أن ترد قائلا
السلامُ عليكم . هل تتحدثونَ اللغةَ العربية؟
لقد أصبحنا وكأننا نشعر بأن اللغة العربية عار على من يستخدمها، فتجد أصحاب المحلات الفاخرة والمتوسطة يختارون أسماء أجنبية لمحلاتهم. صديق لي كان يقوم بتصميم إعلان عن محل ألعاب الحاسوب وفوجئ بأن شركاءه يريدون أن يكون الإعلان باللغة الإنجليزية فقط، وحين اقترح أن يكون بالعربية كان ردهم “بيئة جدا”!!! هل اللغة العربية هي لغة حثالة الناس؟ لا بل هي لغة أشراف الناس فهي لغة سيد الخلق عليه الصلاة والسلام وهي لغة القرآن وهي اللغة التي كتب بها علماؤنا وأدباؤنا كتبا رائعة
منذ عدة سنوات كانت قدرة المحاور في التلفزيون أو المذيع على التحدث بالعربية من الأشياء التي تعطيه قيمة عند الناس. أما الآن فتجد أن بعض المحاورين أو المحاورات يستخدم كلمات أجنبية في أشياء بسيطة لا هي من مصطلحات الطب أو الهندسة وكأن هذا دليل على رفعة منزلته أو منزلتها، ناهيك عن أن باقي الحديث بالعامية. بل وتجد كثير ممن يحاولون التحدث بالعربية يرفعون المفعول وينصبون الفاعل ويجرون بحرف النصب وينصبون بأداة الجزم
أما عن الاستخدام المفرط للعامية فحدث ولا حرج. منذ عدة سنوات لا تزيد عن العشرة كانت العامية تستخدم في التحدث فقط ولم يكن متصورا أن يكتب شخص بالغ متعلم خطابا بالعامية لشخص بالغ متعلم. أم الآن فإنني أفاجأ باستخدام العامية في كتابة الرسائل الإلكترونية. ومن العجيب أن كثير من مستخدمي المنتديات العربية على الشبكة الدولية يستخدمون العامية المفرطة وكلٌ يكتب بالعامية المستخدمة في بلده، مع أن ما جمعهم في المنتدى هو أنهم يتحدثون بالعربية. سمعت احد الشباب المتخرج من الجامعة يقول أنه أرسل إلى دار الإفتاء المصرية سؤالا وجاءه الرد ولكنه لم يستطع أن يفهم كل ما جاء في الرد لأنه يريد من يرد عليه بالعامية. كذلك فإنني ألاحظ أن كثيرا من –إن لم يكن أكثر - المدونات العربية تكتب بالعامية. بل ووصل ذلك إلى كثير من الجرائد وتجد عنوان الجريدة بالعامية وكأننا لا نستطيع القراءة باللغة العربية. وكنا في الماضي نشاهد أفلام الرسوم المتحركة باللغة العربية وأصبحنا الآن نراها بالعامية مما يعمق ضعف اللغة العربية لدى الأطفال
من الملاحظ كذلك أن بعض الآباء والأمهات يحاولون الإكثار من التحدث مع أبنائهم باللغة الإنجليزية في المنزل وكأنهم يتوهمون أنهم بذلك خرجوا من طبقة العرب إلى طبقة الأجانب الراقية. وتجد الأب يحاول تعليم ابنه أسماء الأشياء باللغة الإنجليزية ولا يهمه أن يعرف الابن المسمى بالعربية. وكثير من الناس يتصور أن الكلمة الإنجليزية هي أرقى من العربية ومن العامية فمثلا تجد كثير من الناس يستخدم كلمة
Shoes
للتعبير عن الحذاء على أساس أنها كلمة أرقى وهو واهم فهذه الكلمة تعبر عن نفس الشيء الذي تعبر عنه كلمة “حذاء” في العربية وكلمة “جزمة” في العامية، فالشيء المسمى واحد. كذلك فإن كلمة
Bathroom
أو
Toilet
لا تعبر عن شيء مختلف أو أفضل مما تعبر عنه كلمة “دورة مياه” أو كلمة “حمام”. الفارق هو في ذهن المتحدث الذي يتصور أن الحديث باللغة الأجنبية هو رمز الرقي
هل فقدنا القدرة على التحدث بالعربية؟ هل نشعر بالخجل حين نتحدث بلغة القرآن؟ هل نحن بدون “لغة أم”؟ كيف يستطيع الشباب أن يقرأ القرآن أو الحديث أو الفقه؟ كيف نستطيع أن نقرأ كتب أدبائنا؟ هل سيقرأ أحفادنا كتب تراثنا مترجمة إلى لهجاتهم العامية؟ كيف سنتواصل مع بعضنا البعض بالمصرية أم اللبنانية أم المغربية أم اليمنية….؟ بل وأي لهجة سنستخدم في البلد الواحد: لهجة الصعيد أم مطروح أم بورسعيد أم القاهرة أم الإسكندرية؟ هل سنتحدث “الفرانكوصينية” أم الصينوعرب” حين تصبح الصين أقوى دولة في العالم؟
هل سمعت عن اعتزاز الآخرين بلغاتهم؟ إن مستواك الاجتماعي في بريطانيا يتأثر بقدرتك على نطق اللغة الإنجليزية بالطريقة الإنجليزية التقليدية. أما في فرنسا وألمانيا فستجد أن أهل البلد لا يحبون أن يتحدثون معك سوى بلغتهم أي الفرنسية أوالألمانية. إننا نفقد الكثير والكثير بانهيار قدرتنا على التحدث بلغتنا اللغة العربية. إن تعلم اللغات الأجنبية له فوائده ولكن ليس معنى ذلك ألا يكون لنا لغة. إن كثير من الأجانب المسلمين يبذلون الجهد لتعلم اللغة العربية ونحن قررنا أن ننسى لغتنا. لا بد أن ننتبه إلى أن تخلفنا العلمي والاقتصادي ليس بسبب عيب في لغتنا بل بسبب عيب فينا. فلا يصح أن نشعر بالعار من لغتنا بل أتمنى ألا تكون هي تشعر بالعار من انتسابنا إليها

من مدونتي الإدارة والهندسة الصناعية​


----------



## Peace_Friendship (13 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الحبيب 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أنا أتفق معك مئة بالمئة ،، أرى ان أساس المشكلة أولا قوة الايمان بالله تعالى وبهذا الدين ،، الكل يقول انا مسلم وأحب الله ورسوله و و و ولكن هل ثبت الايمان في قلبه وتمكن حب الله والرسول من قلبه أم هي أقوال يرددها ولا يفقه معناها ،، اللغة العربية قبل الاسلام كانت لغة ميتة ولكن أعزها الله بالاسلام ،، فكلما ابتعد أهلها عن الاسلام أذلهم الله وأذل لغتهم ،،،،،،

أنا الان أعيش منذ فترة أشهر قليلة في كندا للعمل وسأعود باذنه تعالى الى الوطن بعد بضعة أشهر ان شاء الله ،، لغتي الانجليزية ممتازة ولله الحمد بحكم الجامعة والعمل في الشركة ،، ولكن هيهات أن تكون اللغة الانجليزية الحمقاء أفضل من لغتنا العربية الجميلة ،، والله أن لدينا كنوزا في دينينا وتراثنا وحياتنا الاجتماعية والنفسية والاخلاقية لكن لانشعر بها ،،، قابلت الكثير من الأخوة المغتربين المسلمين عرب وعجم بكندا وكلهم ينظر الى أمتنا العربية على أنها الامل الوحيد للنهوض بصحوة متقدمة ومتطورة ،، ان الاعتزاز والثقة بالدين والثراث واللغة لدليل على شخصية الانسان اما أن تكون له روح ونفس وعقل مليء بالحكم والعلم والايمان أو يكون خاوي منها تماما ولاتجد الا "احبك اه أخصمك لا" ويصبح امعة ورويضبة ليس له شخصية وتراث يعتز به ،، ويكون انسان تافه جل حياته متايعة الفيديو كليب والفن والموضة والنوادي الليلية والمقاهي الهابطة ،، 

عجبت من مثالين في الغربة ،، أعرف اثنين من الأخوة العرب هنا بالغربة ، كلاهما له بالغربة أكثر من 20 سنة ولكن شتان بين الاثنين فالاول عندما يتحدث معك لاتجده يتلفظ بكلمة أجنبية ويستخدم كنز المفردات والحكم العربية الا في حالات نادرة جدا مثل الأسماء والأماكن والمصطلحات ، وتراه معتزا بدينه ووطنه ،، أم الثاني للأسف على النقيض تماما فلا فائدة للغتك العربية معه حيث أنه نسيها تماما للأسف وترا الخواتم والسلاسل الذهب تشوي يديه وعنقه للأسف ،، الثاني حاول التقرب من المجتمع الغربي بكل الطرق الهابطة ، لكن هيهات ان يكون مقبولا لديهم حسب ظنه ،، حتى لو انسلخ وارتضى ملتهم فسكون أقل منهم من حيث الجنس والأصل ،،،،، وعجبت من اخر عندما يريد أن يتوضأ في دورة المياة تجده يتوضأ بعجله وعلى استحياء وخصوصا عند مسح الخف!! لماذا؟!!! صلب المشكلة هي الثقة بهذا الدين والثقة بالنفس ،، أستغرب منه يخجل من اظهار مشاعر دينه ، أفي الله شك؟!!!! 

أخي الحبيب ان أردت أن تطبق قكرتك باستخدام اللغة العربية فابدأ بنفسك أولا ، حاول أن تحيي قولا او تراثا فقدناه كحكمة أو كلمة أو بيت شعر ،، وأنا سأعمل معك من هنا أيضا ،، وبعد سنة سنجد النتيجة باهرة اذا خلصت النية باذن الله تعالى ،، سمعنا الكثير عن محاسن وجمال اللغة العربية ،، أنا مليت من هذا الموضوع بصراحة ،، لكن يعجبني من يستخدم ويطبق شيئا من هذا ،، نريد عمل ،،

في الختام استخدامنا للغة العربية لا يعني أن نترك الانجليزية بل يجب أن نقوي لغتنا الانجليزية أيضا لأهميتها حيث أنها اللغة الاولى في وقتنا الحاضر ويجب أن نعيش حاضرنا ونخطط لمستقبلنا ،،

الغريب بالموضوع كلانا (أنا وأنت) نحث ونشجع على التمسك بالعربية وكلانا له أسم انجليزي أو مكتوب بالانجليزية Peace_Friendship & Samehnour ،، كم نحن مقصرين حقا !!!!!!!!


----------



## صبري النجار (3 سبتمبر 2006)

أخي samehnour 
أخي Peace_Friendship 

لقد أصبتما كبد الحقيقة ، وأرجو أن يصلنا منكما حلولاً او تصورات لحلولٍ للرقي بلغتنا التي نعتز بها
أخوكما
صبري


----------

